# Anzahl angezeigter Einträge in einem SELECT-dropDown



## vNeumann (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Experten,
folgendes Problem ärgert mich gerade:
Ich habe einen SELECT, der size=1 ist, und somit eine Dropdown-Liste darstellt. So soll es auch sein. Da in diesem SELECT aber ganz viele Einträge stehen, wird diese Liste sehr lange. Ich möchte aber nur, dass die Liste max. 10 Einträge auf einmal anzeigt, und der Rest durch Scrollen angezeigt wird.
Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## SpiceLab (19. Oktober 2010)

Jeder Browser zeigt diesen Scrollbalken automatisch ab einer gewissen Anzahl von <option>-Elementen an, die unter ihnen variiert - der Schnelltest zum Quervergleich ergibt bei mir FF (20), Opera (16) u. Safari (18).

Mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML hast du darauf definitiv keinen Einfluß, und  ob sich mit JavaScript  die Anzahl angleichen / herabsenken lässt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber wohl eher kaum. Ebenso zeigt eine CSS-Formatierung des <select>-Elements mit den Eigenschaften height und overflow keine Wirkung.

Blieben "Workarounds" (auf CSS + JS basierend), die das aufklappende <select>-Element "simulieren", wie bei einem sog. Dropdown-Menü.

Man kombiniere z.B. aus dem Beispiel Simple click menu einen der Hauptmenüpunkte mit jQuery - input selection als dessen Untermenüauswahl ;-)


----------



## SpiceLab (19. Oktober 2010)

Eben wieder entdeckt: Drop and scroll menu 

Aber Achtung: Auch hierbei handelt es sich nicht um ein <select>-Element, sondern um eine verschachtelte <ul>-Listenstruktur


----------

